# What's your temperament? (Quiz)



## tanstaafl28

Clear Your Mind And Go With Your Instincts To Expose Your Temperament


Let your mind go blank and have your instincts take over.




www.buzzfeed.com





*You got: Choleric!*
Cholerics are natural leaders. They actually prefer to be leaders over followers. As a choleric, you're competitive, driven, and entrepreneurial. You constantly have the bandwidth and enthusiasm to sell water to a fish. You can easily command rooms, but not because of bull-headed aggression or domination. You're more thoughtful than that and can solve questions that seem to not have an answer. You're a hard thinker, and tend to selfishly get so involved in your own thought process that you rarely clue other people in or have the time to teach them your thinking along the way. You know how heavy it can be to hold power, but you handle that weight well. You're always confident, sometimes even to the point where it can come across as arrogant. However, you don't have time for insecurity or anxiety. You defend every move you make, even if it's the wrong one. Take time to remember that listening to a variety of inputs doesn't show weakness or unsteadiness, and it goes a long way when others feel like their voices are validated and heard. You have the mentality and stamina to make dreams into realities, but the right ideas may not come along unless you listen out for them.


----------



## aerstyu

The first one looks like…anyway, I also got choleric. 🙃


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

You got: Phlegmatic

Everything phlegmatics do is grounded in logic. As a phlegmatic, you're naturally an empath. The thoughts and feelings of others weigh heavily on you, and you're great to talk through emotions with. You've got a very cooperative spirit because you're patient and understanding. However, people oftentimes try taking easy advantage of your good will. You have trouble with confrontation and avoid people with challenging presences. This can lead to more anxious feelings than are welcome. Your calmness under pressure goes hand-in-hand with your innate need to avoid conflict. You value predictability and routine, but make no mistake: You are fantastic at handling pressure, and don't typically get upset by people trying to get a rise out of you. Your spirit is giving, but it's important not to lose track of yourself in the services you do for others.


----------



## Ewok City

*You got: Sanguine!*
Sanguines are peoples' people through and through. As a sanguine, you love being around others, getting to know strangers, and you thrive in a crowd. You're creative and motivated by fun! You aren't one that likes to be stuck in the same place. You just hate monotony. With that in mind, you have a hard time staying focused, and tend to draw your attentions away from projects when they become grinding or tedious. You tend to shy away from things that require a high bandwidth, and opt for hobbies and work that give you instant gratification. You have the tendency of being kind of shallow, but it's a reciprocal feeling. The fact is that you care deeply about what your first impression is and are eager to please. You're warm, compassionate, and friendly to everyone you meet. However, your emotions can change quickly and it's hard for people to get out of trouble when they do something that upsets you.


----------



## 558663

*You got: Choleric!*
Cholerics are natural leaders. They actually prefer to be leaders over followers. As a choleric, you're competitive, driven, and entrepreneurial. You constantly have the bandwidth and enthusiasm to sell water to a fish. You can easily command rooms, but not because of bull-headed aggression or domination. You're more thoughtful than that and can solve questions that seem to not have an answer. You're a hard thinker, and tend to selfishly get so involved in your own thought process that you rarely clue other people in or have the time to teach them your thinking along the way. You know how heavy it can be to hold power, but you handle that weight well. You're always confident, sometimes even to the point where it can come across as arrogant. However, you don't have time for insecurity or anxiety. You defend every move you make, even if it's the wrong one. Take time to remember that listening to a variety of inputs doesn't show weakness or unsteadiness, and it goes a long way when others feel like their voices are validated and heard. You have the mentality and stamina to make dreams into realities, but the right ideas may not come along unless you listen out for them.


----------



## OneTriz

Ewok City said:


> *You got: Sanguine!*
> Sanguines are peoples' people through and through. As a sanguine, you love being around others, getting to know strangers, and you thrive in a crowd. You're creative and motivated by fun! You aren't one that likes to be stuck in the same place. You just hate monotony. With that in mind, you have a hard time staying focused, and tend to draw your attentions away from projects when they become grinding or tedious. You tend to shy away from things that require a high bandwidth, and opt for hobbies and work that give you instant gratification. You have the tendency of being kind of shallow, but it's a reciprocal feeling. The fact is that you care deeply about what your first impression is and are eager to please. You're warm, compassionate, and friendly to everyone you meet. However, your emotions can change quickly and it's hard for people to get out of trouble when they do something that upsets you.


Also got sanguine. Like it's the stereotypical 7 temperament, but idk. Something about it feels off, like it's not the way I'd describe myself.
Interesting concept linking the four temperaments with inkblots though!


----------



## Ewok City

OneTriz said:


> Something about it feels off, like it's not the way I'd describe myself.


Same, I couldn't completely relate to the description! 😅

Would be really interesting if it gives both primary and secondary temperaments.


----------



## Starlight_Lucy

*You got: Melancholic!*

Melancholics are deep, thoughtful, and idea-oriented. They are consumed by a sense of idealism and unfulfilled longing. With a melancholic temperament, you tend to get hung up on the little things, and you can be hard on yourself and others (even unforgiving at times). You're self-motivated and respond poorly to threats and incentives because you know exactly what you're capable of. The way you think is methodical, often using tiny tricks you form to keep your thoughts organized. When it comes to a big challenge or hurdle, you are the person to call as this way of thinking separates reason from passion and you are able to handle these kinds of issues with grace. However, day-to-day annoyances weigh on you far more heavily than you'd like them to, and you often get frustrated by minor hang-ups when things don't go as you planned. While you have the patience and discipline to get things done on your own, you absolutely hate when other people are linked to you and weigh you down. This can make it hard to cultivate relationships. Deep down, though, you're one of the most hard-working and caring individuals out there.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery

*You got: Melancholic!*
_Melancholics are deep, thoughtful, and idea-oriented. They are consumed by a sense of idealism and unfulfilled longing. With a melancholic temperament, you tend to get hung up on the little things, and you can be hard on yourself and others (even unforgiving at times). You're self-motivated and respond poorly to threats and incentives because you know exactly what you're capable of. The way you think is methodical, often using tiny tricks you form to keep your thoughts organized. When it comes to a big challenge or hurdle, you are the person to call as this way of thinking separates reason from passion and you are able to handle these kinds of issues with grace. However, day-to-day annoyances weigh on you far more heavily than you'd like them to, and you often get frustrated by minor hang-ups when things don't go as you planned. While you have the patience and discipline to get things done on your own, you absolutely hate when other people are linked to you and weigh you down. This can make it hard to cultivate relationships. Deep down, though, you're one of the most hard-working and caring individuals out there._

It's similar to the Rorschach test . As far as I've noticed, it happens to be giving the secondary temperament as the result (for around 3 out of 4 cases).


----------



## FORREST RICE 245680

A " spot on" description of someone i've known my whole life. Thanks .


----------



## Internal

*You got: Melancholic!*

* *





Melancholics are deep, thoughtful, and idea-oriented. They are consumed by a sense of idealism and unfulfilled longing. With a melancholic temperament, you tend to get hung up on the little things, and you can be hard on yourself and others (even unforgiving at times). You're self-motivated and respond poorly to threats and incentives because you know exactly what you're capable of. The way you think is methodical, often using tiny tricks you form to keep your thoughts organized. When it comes to a big challenge or hurdle, you are the person to call as this way of thinking separates reason from passion and you are able to handle these kinds of issues with grace. However, day-to-day annoyances weigh on you far more heavily than you'd like them to, and you often get frustrated by minor hang-ups when things don't go as you planned. While you have the patience and discipline to get things done on your own, you absolutely hate when other people are linked to you and weigh you down. This can make it hard to cultivate relationships. Deep down, though, you're one of the most hard-working and caring individuals out there.




I always pinned myself as melancholic, so great. The first few inkblots were hard, they didn't convey any of the adjectives listed, I left neutral there. The colorful ones however, mostly did. (If I did assign adjectives for the first few, I got phlegmatic...)


----------



## Hexigoon

Sanguine.


(I have done temperament tests in the past and get Phlegmatic-Sanguine)


----------



## DOGSOUP

Melancholic


----------



## littlewyng

Melancholic for me too.


----------



## Squirt

*You got: Sanguine!*
Sanguines are peoples' people through and through. As a sanguine, you love being around others, getting to know strangers, and you thrive in a crowd. You're creative and motivated by fun! You aren't one that likes to be stuck in the same place. You just hate monotony. With that in mind, you have a hard time staying focused, and tend to draw your attentions away from projects when they become grinding or tedious. You tend to shy away from things that require a high bandwidth, and opt for hobbies and work that give you instant gratification. You have the tendency of being kind of shallow, but it's a reciprocal feeling. The fact is that you care deeply about what your first impression is and are eager to please. You're warm, compassionate, and friendly to everyone you meet. However, your emotions can change quickly and it's hard for people to get out of trouble when they do something that upsets you.

—

Haha, well... lately that is mostly accurate. I am in a good mood. Still, how does anyone accurately assign specific feeling judgement dichotomies to ink blots? It is nonsense. My “honest” answer would be more like Dot at the 30 second mark:






kekeke... I think that just rested their case for sanguine.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Squirt

Electra said:


> View attachment 879706


It is delightful that you use military time.


----------



## Electra

Squirt said:


> It is delightful that you use military time.


Military time, what's that?


----------



## Squirt

Electra said:


> Military time, what's that?


Looked like a screencap with the time in the upper left corner. Military time uses 24-hour scale instead of 12-hr standard for writing the time.


----------



## Electra

Squirt said:


> Looked like a screencap with the time in the upper left corner. Military time uses 24-hour scale instead of 12-hr standard for writing the time.


I would never have known 😆
I just live in Norway, Scandinavia, Europe.
Hence the format.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Electra said:


> I would never have known 😆
> I just live in Norway, Scandinavia, Europe.
> Hence the format.


It is some American thing to call it that I think


----------



## tanstaafl28

Squirt said:


> It is delightful that you use military time.


24 Hour Time is common in Europe.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Electra said:


> Military time, what's that?


What people who aren't used to 24 hour time call 24 hour time.


----------



## Electra

tanstaafl28 said:


> What people who aren't used to 24 hour time call 24 hour time.


they are missing out 50%


----------



## tanstaafl28

Electra said:


> they are missing out 50%


Oh I completely agree. I was in the military so I am well acquainted with 24 hour time. I like it that 9:00 only happens once a day. None of this "AM" or "PM" stuff. Makes it easier to set alarms.


----------



## Electra

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oh I completely agree. I was in the military so I am well acquainted with 24 hour time. I like it that 9:00 only happens once a day. None of this "AM" or "PM" stuff. Makes it easier to set alarms.


I allways get those confused XD


----------



## Squirt

Electra said:


> I would never have known 😆
> I just live in Norway, Scandinavia, Europe.
> Hence the format.


I figured after your comment about it, lol. What do other people call it? 24-hour vs 12-hour? I just defaulted to the common term where I live.

24 always made more sense, so I use it when it won’t cause confusion. I don’t recall anyone from other countries talking about it before or using it explicity in front of me (maybe for the same reason), so it is nice to know that is a norm in other places.


----------



## 546407

*You got: Melancholic!*
Melancholics are deep, thoughtful, and idea-oriented. They are consumed by a sense of idealism and unfulfilled longing. With a melancholic temperament, you tend to get hung up on the little things, and you can be hard on yourself and others (even unforgiving at times). You're self-motivated and respond poorly to threats and incentives because you know exactly what you're capable of. The way you think is methodical, often using tiny tricks you form to keep your thoughts organized. When it comes to a big challenge or hurdle, you are the person to call as this way of thinking separates reason from passion and you are able to handle these kinds of issues with grace. However, day-to-day annoyances weigh on you far more heavily than you'd like them to, and you often get frustrated by minor hang-ups when things don't go as you planned. While you have the patience and discipline to get things done on your own, you absolutely hate when other people are linked to you and weigh you down. This can make it hard to cultivate relationships. Deep down, though, you're one of the most hard-working and caring individuals out there.


----------



## dulcinea

The Buzzfeed rorshach test?
How's anyone supposed to glean any insights from their disposition from that?
It looks entirely meaningless.


----------



## Electra

dulcinea said:


> The Buzzfeed rorshach test?
> How's anyone supposed to glean any insights from their disposition from that?
> It looks entirely meaningless.


Maybe its just a way for them to make people get their feet wet or getting an interest in the topic, a form for commercial if you like...?


----------



## Electra

I must admit I dont take this test too seriously 🤔


----------



## dulcinea

Electra said:


> Maybe its just a way for them to make people get their feet wet or getting an interest in the topic, a form for commercial if you like...?


Maybe. I just don't find such visual quizzes really say much to me in a meaningful way.
When I get a particular result, I like being able to analyze how the particular answers I gave led to that result.


----------



## eeo

I liked the test, so many interpretations of the inkblots.  Usually I get phlegmatic-melancholic on other temperaments tests, and I agree with the descriptions, so it was interesting to get the same result from this test. 

*Phlegmatic!*
Everything phlegmatics do is grounded in logic. As a phlegmatic, you're naturally an empath. The thoughts and feelings of others weigh heavily on you, and you're great to talk through emotions with. You've got a very cooperative spirit because you're patient and understanding. However, people oftentimes try taking easy advantage of your good will. You have trouble with confrontation and avoid people with challenging presences. This can lead to more anxious feelings than are welcome. Your calmness under pressure goes hand-in-hand with your innate need to avoid conflict. You value predictability and routine, but make no mistake: You are fantastic at handling pressure, and don't typically get upset by people trying to get a rise out of you. Your spirit is giving, but it's important not to lose track of yourself in the services you do for others.


----------



## Sinuous

Melancholic.. 50% of the description is incorrect tho


----------



## Rihanna

I had been wondering how where to find out my temperament. I got Sanguine.









Which is laughably inaccurate


----------



## Waelroy

I've got Phlegmatic-Choleric.


----------



## Sily

Something went very, very wrong. Lol

Sanguine!
Sanguines are peoples' people through and through. As a sanguine, you love being around others, getting to know strangers, and you thrive in a crowd. You're creative and motivated by fun! You aren't one that likes to be stuck in the same place. You just hate monotony. With that in mind, you have a hard time staying focused, and tend to draw your attentions away from projects when they become grinding or tedious. You tend to shy away from things that require a high bandwidth, and opt for hobbies and work that give you instant gratification. You have the tendency of being kind of shallow, but it's a reciprocal feeling. The fact is that you care deeply about what your first impression is and are eager to please. You're warm, compassionate, and friendly to everyone you meet. However, your emotions can change quickly and it's hard for people to get out of trouble when they do something that upsets you.


----------



## SentientBeing

I got phlegmatic. wondering whether we are supposed to rate the vibe we got from the inkblot or simply choose our preferences. I did the former lol.


----------



## blossomier

*Sanguine! *



> Sanguines are peoples' people through and through. As a sanguine, you love being around others, getting to know strangers, and you thrive in a crowd. You're creative and motivated by fun! You aren't one that likes to be stuck in the same place. You just hate monotony. With that in mind, you have a hard time staying focused, and tend to draw your attentions away from projects when they become grinding or tedious. You tend to shy away from things that require a high bandwidth, and opt for hobbies and work that give you instant gratification. You have the tendency of being kind of shallow, but it's a reciprocal feeling. The fact is that you care deeply about what your first impression is and are eager to please. You're warm, compassionate, and friendly to everyone you meet. However, your emotions can change quickly and it's hard for people to get out of trouble when they do something that upsets you.


----------

